# Greenfoot slide a lama



## Abiturientin... (4. Feb 2013)

Hallo

Ich brauche gaaanz dringend hilfe!!!

wir sollen für den Info Unterricht ein spiel programmieren, das so ziemlich identisch ist mit slide a lama von icq...

Aber ich hab überhaupt keine ahnung was ich machen muss bzw. wir alle nicht da es eine gruppenarbeit ist -.- unser lehrer ist uns da keine hilfe.. er kannst selbst nicht!

Hat jemand zufällig sowas in der art schon gemacht?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## JCODA (4. Feb 2013)

Muss es in Greenfoot sein? 
Wenn ihr keinen eigenen Code habt und ihr bereit seid zu zahlen, solltet ihr euch vielleicht in der Jobbörse bzw. vielleicht hier umschauen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Feb 2013)

Hier gibt es sicher genug, die schon Spiele programmiert haben (wieviele davon mit greenfoot gearbeitet haben ... wohl eher weniger). Und die Antwort die du/ihr bekommen werdet, wird dir/euch nicht gefallen. Denn die wird in etwa so aussehen:

"Ja hab ich", "Ja", "Jo" oder "scheiße ja!!!!" 

vllt noch gefolgt von der Frage: "und was willst du jetzt konkret wissen?"

Und da haben wir den Knackpunkt. Deine Frage ist zu allgemein gehalten, da bekommst du auch allgemeine Antworten.


----------



## Abiturientin (4. Feb 2013)

Ja es muss greenfoot sein und wir haben eigentlich keine lust dafür geld auszugeben... und die frage ist nich detaillierter... weil wir halt keine ahnung von programmieren haben


----------



## Spewer (4. Feb 2013)

Abiturientin hat gesagt.:


> Ja es muss greenfoot sein und wir haben eigentlich keine lust dafür geld auszugeben... und die frage ist nich detaillierter... weil wir halt keine ahnung von programmieren haben



Wenn du und deine "AbiturientenfreundINNEN"  keine Lust auf Geld ausgeben habt, dann müsst ihr das wohl selbst entwickeln. Wird ja machbar sein, wenn ihr Unterricht hattet. Ansonsten Google und eigenes Hirn nutzen :idea: 
Von nichts kommt nun mal auch nichts.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Feb 2013)

> Ja es muss greenfoot sein und wir haben eigentlich keine lust dafür geld auszugeben



Ist es ein privates Projekt oder für die Schule? Greenfoot klingt eher nach Schule.



> weil wir halt keine ahnung von programmieren haben



Wenn es keine Schulaufgabe ist, dann würde ich sagen: Lasst die Finger erstmal davon und lernt die Java-Basics.


----------



## AndiE (4. Feb 2013)

Ich kenne das Spiel nicht- Worum geht es da denn?


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (5. Feb 2013)

@AndiE: Einfach mal bei YouTube slide a Lama eingeben. 

@TO: Bei vier gewinnt hätte ich ja noch mit gemacht, aber das spiel ist schon ein wenig aufwendiger  Es ist zwar schaffbar aber ich muss schon sagen, es ist mutig von eurem Lehrer euch so eine Aufgabe zu stellen. Ich denke ohne bezahlung wird das in kürzester Zeit nichts aber auch bei euren Kammeraden in der Schule nicht es sei denn da sind Cracks dabei. 
Wenn Ihr euch das Spiel selbst ausgesucht habt, dann würde ich euch raten wollen euch um zu entscheiden.

@Den rest: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie eure ersten Aufgaben so aussahen aber ich hab mal mit Käsekästchen ( Tic Tac Too) angefangen. Slide a lama is da schon ein wenig drüber... so ca 500%


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Feb 2013)

F.S.WhiTeY hat gesagt.:


> aber ich hab mal mit Käsekästchen ( Tic Tac Too) angefangen. Slide a lama is da schon ein wenig drüber... so ca 500%



[OT]
Game of Life mit Bild-Export-Funktion 
[/OT]


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (5. Feb 2013)

[OT]
Sieht auch nicht ohne aus (kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht), basiert das auf evolutionsalgorithmen? 
Das heftigtse in der Richtung waren bei mir schwarmalgos so in die richtung ameisenalgo und so ^^ 

aber damit habe ich nicht angefangen  
[/OT]


----------



## timbeau (5. Feb 2013)

Abiturientin hat gesagt.:


> Ja es muss greenfoot sein und wir haben eigentlich keine lust dafür geld auszugeben... und die frage ist nich detaillierter... weil wir halt keine ahnung von programmieren haben



Dann fangt euch halt die 6 ein, wobei es den Tittenbonus (jaaa Sexismus exisitert!) ja bestimmt immernoch gibt, wird also mit viel Klimperklimper ne 3. Lust auf Geld ausgeben habt ihr bestimmt, nur nicht für die Schule.


----------



## AndiE (5. Feb 2013)

Ausschnitt aus einer Spielanleitung:



> Im Spiel "slide a lama"  gibt es verschiedene Blöcke mit verschiedenen Symbolen darauf (Glocke, Banane, Pflaume, Birne, Kirsche, Geldbetrag und die „7“) Ziel des Spieles ist es, einen Punktevorsprung von 300 Punkten zu bekommen. Bei jedem Zug kann man einen Block entweder an der Seite reinschieben und somit auf der anderen Seite einen anderen Block rausschieben oder etwa einen Block oben durch die Reihe drücken. Dadurch wird der unterste in dieser Spalte zerstört.
> Punkte bekommt man, indem man nach einem Zug 3 gleiche Blöcke in einer Reihe (senkrecht oder waagerecht) hat. Falls man es schaffen sollte 4 in eine Reihe zu bekommen, erhält man das Doppelte der Punktzahl, bei 5, das Dreifache. Dabei kommt es darauf an, welche Symbole man in einer Reihe hat.
> Drei „7“er geben z.B. 150 Punkte, dagegen 3 Glocken nur 10 Punkte. Die Punktzahlen kann man übrigens im Spiel links an einer Tafel nachsehen. Oben rechts sowie oben links im Bild seht ihr eure Punkte und die des Gegners. Etwas weiter unten habt ihr ein Eingabefeld in dem ihr mit dem Gegner kommunizieren könnt.
> Zuletzt befindet sich an dem rechten Rand ein Rad was anzeigt welchen Block ihr bzw. euer Gegner als nächstes bekommt.
> ...



Gespielt wird in einem "Gestell", das 5 mal 5 Blöcke zuläßt.


----------

